
Show HN: Place where you can follow and share collections of links for learning - firatcan
https://www.jooseph.com
======
sattoshi
My biggest frustration with most link aggregator communities, or even most
things is that they inevitably end up serving the lowest common denominator of
knowledge. I don’t think I need to spell out the mechanisms for it.

Hackernews has been pretty stellar in this regard as the lowest common
denominator is pretty high. Some technical links send me on a backtracking
journey until I get to a topic I actually know which eventually allows me to
understand the original link.

I’m not sure if this is a problem which could be solved somehow. It’s
debatable if it’s even a problem. The reality is that anything “advanced” is
also niche by definition.

~~~
firatcan
Hmm interesting, yeah that's actually true. I think you can solve that if only
create a close chain which only editors can share links, right?

Do you want to talk us about that? I would like to schedule a call with if you
have 10-15 min?

------
qwert12345887
There are a lot learning communities in reddit and one of major problems is
the abundance of link material.

* If you are able to create a space per sub-reddit. * A bot to upvote/downvote/add videos can make it a thing?

~~~
firatcan
Can you explain it more, I am not so familiar with reddit.

------
firatcan
Our initial, problem was finding great resources where you're trying to learn
some topic you're not familiar with. It wastes a lot of time to find quality
content with search. So, we created this

------
qwert12345887
Is it possible to represent a topic in multiple dimensions or various levels
on depth (ELI5, simple, medium, expert etc).

~~~
firatcan
Thanks for your question. Not for now, but we're thinking to implement that.
In our first version you could but it didn't work out and we're trying to find
how can we implement that

